# Thoughts on Carbon-X Fertilizer?



## Gopwh2020

Is anyone using Carbon-X? I've received some emails about it but don't see how it's much different/better than other good quality fertilizers. Thanks!


----------



## CenlaLowell

Gopwh2020 said:


> Is anyone using Carbon-X? I've received some emails about it but don't see how it's much different/better than other good quality fertilizers. Thanks!


People will probably have to use this for a full season before they can actually give an informed opinion about this product. It's not going to be I used it one time and this happened type of thing. Imo.


----------



## Durso81

Agree with above on people's opinions. But why is it different there is a good discussion over here https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=8726


----------



## LowCountryCharleston

I have a bag in transit and look forward to use and give feedback.


----------



## crzipilot

If anyone in the Charlotte/ Fort mill / Rock hill area want to look into doing a group buy for a pallet, send me a PM. NJ did it, and the cost I think came down to 22/bag or so.


----------



## walk1355

I spread Carbon X a couple of weeks ago on my yard. Has anyone else that has used it notice it almost feels wet? It was a PITA to spread and kept clogging up in my spreader as it was caking.


----------



## cousineau18

crzipilot said:


> If anyone in the Charlotte/ Fort mill / Rock hill area want to look into doing a group buy for a pallet, send me a PM. NJ did it, and the cost I think came down to 22/bag or so.


PM sent.


----------



## Ware

walk1355 said:


> I spread Carbon X a couple of weeks ago on my yard. Has anyone else that has used it notice it almost feels wet? It was a PITA to spread and kept clogging up in my spreader as it was caking.


I haven't had any flow issues with mine. I wonder if got wet before it got to you?


----------



## Brackin4au

walk1355 said:


> I spread Carbon X a couple of weeks ago on my yard. Has anyone else that has used it notice it almost feels wet? It was a PITA to spread and kept clogging up in my spreader as it was caking.


Mine didn't seem wet, but the dust from the chicken litter cakes up on the bottom of the spreader. I have had a hard time dialing in the best setting for my earthway 2170. First application I was too light and had more left over than I should. Second time I opened it up a little more, and ran out before I finished. I thought I only moved it a notch or two, but apparently not.


----------



## walk1355

Brackin4au said:


> walk1355 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I spread Carbon X a couple of weeks ago on my yard. Has anyone else that has used it notice it almost feels wet? It was a PITA to spread and kept clogging up in my spreader as it was caking.
> 
> 
> 
> Mine didn't seem wet, but the dust from the chicken litter cakes up on the bottom of the spreader. I have had a hard time dialing in the best setting for my earthway 2170. First application I was too light and had more left over than I should. Second time I opened it up a little more, and ran out before I finished. I thought I only moved it a notch or two, but apparently not.
Click to expand...

This was my issue as well. I am using a Brinly spreader very similar to the Earthway.


----------



## JDM83

i put out my first round of CX about a month ago. i had no issues with dampness, spread great out of my scotts edgeguard mini. used spreader settings as LCN calculated and put out exactly what it was supposed to. my lawn has responded really well to the first application. will put down the second application next week. my lawn is in rehab atm so i am intentionally pushing it hard with fert and the bio stem pack from Greene county to fill in the bare spots. My overall first impression of it is a positive one.


----------



## Sbcgenii

I didn't see any results that I would pay for again but we did have massive amounts of rain soon after I put it down.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

@walk1355 @Brackin4au Paul's Prime Cuts gives a pretty good rundown on some of the issues people have seen with it. Seems like it's mostly some of the earlier production. The later runs that he has look great.


----------



## Brackin4au

@TN Hawkeye yeah mine didn't look like that first run stuff. Looked like his good stuff.


----------



## walk1355

TN Hawkeye said:


> walk1355 Brackin4au Paul's Prime Cuts gives a pretty good rundown on some of the issues people have seen with it. Seems like it's mostly some of the earlier production. The later runs that he has look great.


This is exactly what mine looked like and it was a pain to spread. I guess there is nothing that can be done about it. Just disappointing.


----------



## BermudaBoy

I guess the is the perfect place to make my first post.

I'm currently rehabbing my Bermuda lawn this year as it has thinned out quite a bit. I started off with some Super Juice to help wake things up in March and early April and then followed up with some Anderson's PGF which did absolutely nothing. I finally decided to fill in the thinning areas with some Princess 77 around Labor Day. I put down a full app of CX about a week after planting my seed and with decent rain ever since my yard has had pretty explosive growth. I've never had anything work so well and in my front, I have to cut twice a week to keep things under control. I just put down my second app so hopefully everything continues to grow as it has been.


----------



## sanders4617

@BermudaBoy I'm assuming you mean Memorial Day?

It's really better to compare fertilizers during the same time of the year. It's really hard to say that Fertilizer-A didn't work or Fertilizer-B didn't work when put out at different points of the season. Fertilizing Bermuda in April/May is a different ball game compared to June through August.

I feel like it would be best to see people put down an area of Fertilizer-A and then Fertilizer-B in another area at the same time. Then compare.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

sanders4617 said:


> @BermudaBoy I'm assuming you mean Memorial Day?
> 
> It's really better to compare fertilizers during the same time of the year. It's really hard to say that Fertilizer-A didn't work or Fertilizer-B didn't work when put out at different points of the season. Fertilizing Bermuda in April/May is a different ball game compared to June through August.
> 
> I feel like it would be best to see people put down an area of Fertilizer-A and then Fertilizer-B in another area at the same time. Then compare.


I've decided to do just that when my Carbon X delivers Friday. I was going to leave a strip untreated but after thinking about it all that would show is that it was untreated. I'm going to split my front lawn in half and spread Scotts 28-0-5 (I think that's the numbers) on half and Carbon X on the other half. Everything about the area is equal except for a slight change in elevation (a hill) in one spot. But most of the testing ground is level and receives equal sun and rain. I will document it in a thread and also my journal.


----------



## thegrassfactor

I'm not going to make any comments to the efficacy of the product, but for anyone that received clumpy material, I will gladly replace it. Reach out to me in DM and I will replace it with our newly formulated (5/31) CX Pro.


----------



## BermudaBoy

sanders4617 said:


> @BermudaBoy I'm assuming you mean Memorial Day?
> 
> It's really better to compare fertilizers during the same time of the year. It's really hard to say that Fertilizer-A didn't work or Fertilizer-B didn't work when put out at different points of the season. Fertilizing Bermuda in April/May is a different ball game compared to June through August.
> 
> I feel like it would be best to see people put down an area of Fertilizer-A and then Fertilizer-B in another area at the same time. Then compare.


You are correct. I always confuse those two.


----------



## walk1355

thegrassfactor said:


> I'm not going to make any comments to the efficacy of the product, but for anyone that received clumpy material, I will gladly replace it. Reach out to me in DM and I will replace it with our newly formulated (5/31) CX Pro.


I want to publicly say thanks to @thegrassfactor for this. He reached out to me this morning and is replacing my initial order in which I had an issue with the "wetness" of the product. Fantastic customer service and you have gained a long-time customer.


----------



## corneliani

I'd also add that the "right" fertilizer is more a factor of what our lawn/soil needs as opposed to what we throw in the yard (albeit there'll always be good/better/best aspects). So if your turf @BermudaBoy needed the nitrogen kick, together with a large shot Sulfur + Iron, that's most likely why cX did it for you. The biochar and chicken litter and all the kelp & humic acid stuff.. that's more for longer-term upkeep.

The andersons pgf fert is a good product too but if you read their literature you'll see they intended it to be used on low cut turf (hence 150 SGN) that disperses thoroughly (ie, 16% N per lb). Hence the price tag.

Superjuice on the other hand is akin to having a fitness model working out on some bowflex machine, claiming that the machine is responsible for the results. Please, we all know they were in great shape to start with!! Get my fat a*s on that machine and the results will not be as pretty.  But once I shed some 30-ish pounds and get cut then sure, that extra shot of protein or that run on a elliptical will make things pop. But it takes a lot more than SJ to get you there.

(is my bias showing!?? - sorry)


----------



## BermudaBoy

corneliani said:


> I'd also add that the "right" fertilizer is more a factor of what our lawn/soil needs as opposed to what we throw in the yard (albeit there'll always be good/better/best aspects). So if your turf @BermudaBoy needed the nitrogen kick, together with a large shot Sulfur + Iron, that's most likely why cX did it for you. The biochar and chicken litter and all the kelp & humic acid stuff.. that's more for longer-term upkeep.
> 
> The andersons pgf fert is a good product too but if you read their literature you'll see they intended it to be used on low cut turf (hence 150 SGN) that disperses thoroughly (ie, 16% N per lb). Hence the price tag.
> 
> Superjuice on the other hand is akin to having a fitness model working out on some bowflex machine, claiming that the machine is responsible for the results. Please, we all know they were in great shape to start with!! Get my fat a*s on that machine and the results will not be as pretty.  But once I shed some 30-ish pounds and get cut then sure, that extra shot of protein or that run on a elliptical will make things pop. But it takes a lot more than SJ to get you there.
> 
> (is my bias showing!?? - sorry)


I am a rookie at best with lawn care. This is my first year handling things on my own and I'm definitely wet behind the ears. Any help with my grass is appreciated.

As for the SJ, I watched a particular YouTube channel that claimed it was sent directly from the gates of heaven but after my little experience it will be a purchase never repeated. I'm pretty sure I could have sprayed my lawn with Gatorade and had the same results, maybe better since it has electrolytes.


----------



## Sublime

BermudaBoy said:


> As for the SJ, I watched a particular YouTube channel that claimed it was sent directly from the gates of heaven but after my little experience it will be a purchase never repeated. I'm pretty sure I could have sprayed my lawn with Gatorade and had the same results, maybe better since it has electrolytes.


----------



## corneliani

BermudaBoy said:


> corneliani said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd also add that the "right" fertilizer is more a factor of what our lawn/soil needs as opposed to what we throw in the yard (albeit there'll always be good/better/best aspects). So if your turf @BermudaBoy needed the nitrogen kick, together with a large shot Sulfur + Iron, that's most likely why cX did it for you. The biochar and chicken litter and all the kelp & humic acid stuff.. that's more for longer-term upkeep.
> 
> The andersons pgf fert is a good product too but if you read their literature you'll see they intended it to be used on low cut turf (hence 150 SGN) that disperses thoroughly (ie, 16% N per lb). Hence the price tag.
> 
> Superjuice on the other hand is akin to having a fitness model working out on some bowflex machine, claiming that the machine is responsible for the results. Please, we all know they were in great shape to start with!! Get my fat a*s on that machine and the results will not be as pretty.  But once I shed some 30-ish pounds and get cut then sure, that extra shot of protein or that run on a elliptical will make things pop. But it takes a lot more than SJ to get you there.
> 
> (is my bias showing!?? - sorry)
> 
> 
> 
> I am a rookie at best with lawn care. This is my first year handling things on my own and I'm definitely wet behind the ears. Any help with my grass is appreciated.
> 
> As for the SJ, I watched a particular YouTube channel that claimed it was sent directly from the gates of heaven but after my little experience it will be a purchase never repeated. I'm pretty sure I could have sprayed my lawn with Gatorade and had the same results, maybe better since it has electrolytes.
Click to expand...

hahaha!! 
I like that. And the rookie thing... we all start somewhere. Get the basics down and you'll be able to read between the lines on products and understand when/if to use them. To be fair even SJ has value but IMO it's like a 3-oclock snack that keeps you going till dinner. It just doesn't have enough nutrient value to sustain a hungry turf. The hype machine is strong though, gotta admit.

Welcome aboard btw!


----------



## BermudaBoy

Sublime said:


> BermudaBoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for the SJ, I watched a particular YouTube channel that claimed it was sent directly from the gates of heaven but after my little experience it will be a purchase never repeated. I'm pretty sure I could have sprayed my lawn with Gatorade and had the same results, maybe better since it has electrolytes.
Click to expand...

Bingo!


----------



## walk1355

corneliani said:


> hahaha!!
> To be fair even SJ has value but IMO it's like a 3-oclock snack that keeps you going till dinner. It just doesn't have enough nutrient value to sustain a hungry turf. The hype machine is strong though, gotta admit.


I agree, SJ is a snack for your yard that won't really do anything for your grass long term. A VERY expensive snack, like Beluga Caviar expensive.


----------



## walk1355

I went and did some math in regards to what the cost per pound of Nitrogen is for Super Juice and Carbon X, I will even throw in some other popular fertilizers. Most of us target to apply a certain amount of Nitrogen to our yards through the growing season, which, in my opinion, makes this breakdown relevant.

1. Super Juice is sold on Amazon for $79.88. It is a 13.6 pound bag and it's a ratio of 14% nitrogen, 2% phosphorus, and 4% potassium. If you break down the math the bag has 1.904 pounds of nitrogen, which equates to $41.95 per pound of nitrogen.

2. CarbonX is sold for $64.95 through LCN and GCI. It is a 50 pound bag at a ratio of 24% nitrogen, 0% phosphorus, and 4% potassium. If you break down the math the bag has 12 pounds of nitrogen, which equates to $5.41 per pound of nitrogen.

3. Milorganite is sold for $14.97 at my local big home stores. It is 32 pound bag at a ratio of 6% nitrogen, 4% phosphorus, and 0% potassium. If you break down the math the bag has 1.92 pounds of nitrogen, which equates to $7.80 per pound of nitrogen.

4. Scott's Green Max is sold for $23.98 at my local big home stores. It is a 16.9 pound bag at a ratio of 27% nitrogen, 0% phosphorus, 2% potassium. If you break down the match the bag has 4.563 pounds of nitrogen, which equates to $5.26 per pound of nitrogen.

5. Jobe's Organic is sold for $14.98 at my local big home stores. It is a 15 pound bag at a ration of 10% nitrogen, 0% phosphorus, and 2% potassium. if you break down the math the bag has 1.5 pounds of nitrogen, which equates to $9.99 per pound of nitrogen.

*TLDR - Super Juice is 7.75x the cost of Carbon X
Super Juice is 5.38x the cost of Miloganite
Super Juice is 7.98x the cost of Scott's Green Max
Super Juice is 4.20x the cost of Jobe's Organice*

Yes, I realize there is a lot of other factors in regards to nitrogen, but I think most here would agree that we are trying to target the amount of nitrogen we put down, along with other things.

No matter how you look at it, Super Juice is very very expensive.

Please be informed, don't just trust what you see in a youtube video. That goes for any of the youtube personalities we have here.


----------



## ktgrok

Sublime said:


> BermudaBoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for the SJ, I watched a particular YouTube channel that claimed it was sent directly from the gates of heaven but after my little experience it will be a purchase never repeated. I'm pretty sure I could have sprayed my lawn with Gatorade and had the same results, maybe better since it has electrolytes.
Click to expand...

I was thinking the same thing and nearly spit my iced coffee on the screen when I saw this.


----------



## ktgrok

@thegrassfactor , am I understanding right that the slow release is a matter of time, not microorganism breakdown like a biosolids? Just curious. Definitely plan to try it out, as it seems like a great option for my soil.


----------



## stoagpawpaw

This is my first post on tlf but I learned about Carbon-X through this forum. I'm on my 3rd app of CX and my yard has never looked better!


----------



## Dawg1419

walk1355 said:


> I went and did some math in regards to what the cost per pound of Nitrogen is for Super Juice and Carbon X, I will even throw in some other popular fertilizers. Most of us target to apply a certain amount of Nitrogen to our yards through the growing season, which, in my opinion, makes this breakdown relevant.
> 
> 1. Super Juice is sold on Amazon for $79.88. It is a 13.6 pound bag and it's a ratio of 14% nitrogen, 2% phosphorus, and 4% potassium. If you break down the math the bag has 1.904 pounds of nitrogen, which equates to $41.95 per pound of nitrogen.
> 
> 2. CarbonX is sold for $64.95 through LCN and GCI. It is a 50 pound bag at a ratio of 24% nitrogen, 0% phosphorus, and 4% potassium. If you break down the math the bag has 12 pounds of nitrogen, which equates to $5.41 per pound of nitrogen.
> 
> 3. Milorganite is sold for $14.97 at my local big home stores. It is 32 pound bag at a ratio of 6% nitrogen, 4% phosphorus, and 0% potassium. If you break down the math the bag has 1.92 pounds of nitrogen, which equates to $7.80 per pound of nitrogen.
> 
> 4. Scott's Green Max is sold for $23.98 at my local big home stores. It is a 16.9 pound bag at a ratio of 27% nitrogen, 0% phosphorus, 2% potassium. If you break down the match the bag has 4.563 pounds of nitrogen, which equates to $5.26 per pound of nitrogen.
> 
> 5. Jobe's Organic is sold for $14.98 at my local big home stores. It is a 15 pound bag at a ration of 10% nitrogen, 0% phosphorus, and 2% potassium. if you break down the math the bag has 1.5 pounds of nitrogen, which equates to $9.99 per pound of nitrogen.
> 
> *TLDR - Super Juice is 7.75x the cost of Carbon X
> Super Juice is 5.38x the cost of Miloganite
> Super Juice is 7.98x the cost of Scott's Green Max
> Super Juice is 4.20x the cost of Jobe's Organice*
> 
> Yes, I realize there is a lot of other factors in regards to nitrogen, but I think most here would agree that we are trying to target the amount of nitrogen we put down, along with other things.
> 
> No matter how you look at it, Super Juice is very very expensive.
> 
> Please be informed, don't just trust what you see in a youtube video. That goes for any of the youtube personalities we have here.


Doc is getting rich.


----------



## DSPO

I applied Carbon X at a rate of .75 lb. N/1,000 on June 8th. I got heavy rains for the next 10 days preceding the application. I noticed significant growth after approx 10 days and the color of my lawn darkened up after about 4-5 days. I will be applying again some time in July but at a lower rate of only .5 lb. N /1,000...My lawn also has never looked this nice.


----------



## Bbq freakshow

I threw some down on my 5 week old bermuda 2 days ago. Today the lawn was noticeably darker and really starting to push sideways. Some of it could be the that temps have been in 90s all this week also. No spreading issues for me but I think I've got the newer formulation. Now us low cut bermuda guys need that greens grade version


----------



## thegrassfactor

ktgrok said:


> @thegrassfactor , am I understanding right that the slow release is a matter of time, not microorganism breakdown like a biosolids? Just curious. Definitely plan to try it out, as it seems like a great option for my soil.


Both, there is quick release from the homogenized from the urea/ammonium sulfate, and slow release through microbial mineralization from the homogenized char/poultry manure/ammonium sulfate


----------



## walk1355

walk1355 said:


> thegrassfactor said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not going to make any comments to the efficacy of the product, but for anyone that received clumpy material, I will gladly replace it. Reach out to me in DM and I will replace it with our newly formulated (5/31) CX Pro.
> 
> 
> 
> I want to publicly say thanks to thegrassfactor for this. He reached out to me this morning and is replacing my initial order in which I had an issue with the "wetness" of the product. Fantastic customer service and you have gained a long-time customer.
Click to expand...

@thegrassfactor

I applied some of the carbon x from the new formula today and had 0 issues with it clumping or being wet. It held together perfectly and spread like a dream. Thanks again!


----------



## thegrassfactor

walk1355 said:


> walk1355 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thegrassfactor said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not going to make any comments to the efficacy of the product, but for anyone that received clumpy material, I will gladly replace it. Reach out to me in DM and I will replace it with our newly formulated (5/31) CX Pro.
> 
> 
> 
> I want to publicly say thanks to thegrassfactor for this. He reached out to me this morning and is replacing my initial order in which I had an issue with the "wetness" of the product. Fantastic customer service and you have gained a long-time customer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @thegrassfactor
> 
> I applied some of the carbon x from the new formula today and had 0 issues with it clumping or being wet. It held together perfectly and spread like a dream. Thanks again!
Click to expand...

Thank you. Lots of folks put lots of sleepless nights into making that a reality... so it's beyond refreshing to hear it was executed successfully. I'll pass it along if you don't mind 🤘


----------

